# Οι οικολόγοι φταίνε που ξεσηκώνουν αναίτια τον κόσμο



## Earion (Jun 22, 2013)

Γιατί δεν γίνονται επενδύσεις στην Ελλάδα; Γιατί δεν πάει η οικονομία μπροστά; Ποιοι φταίνε; Τι συμβαίνει κάθε φορά που έρχεται στη δημοσιότητα μια ωφέλιμη ιδέα για την αξιοποίηση του εθνικού μας πλούτου; Όλοι το ξέρουμε: φταίνε οι οικολόγοι που πάνε και βρίσκουν τους κατοίκους και τους ξεσηκώνουν με παραμύθια και τους βάζουν να αντιδρούν σε κάθε τι νέο. Έτσι δεν είναι; Έτσι βέβαια. Διαβάστε τα νέα τους κατορθώματα:

*Ήπια ανάπτυξη και προστασία στη λίμνη Καϊάφα*​
Η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται και θα επαναλαμβάνεται για χρόνια. Η πολιτεία αποφασίζει (συνήθως έπειτα από μια παραπομπή στο Ευρωδικαστήριο, μια μεγάλη καταστροφή ή την εκδήλωση επενδυτικού ενδιαφέροντος) να εξειδικεύσει, ως οφείλει, το πλαίσιο μιας σημαντικής οικολογικά περιοχής. Η μελέτη, άλλοτε επιτυχημένη και άλλοτε όχι, τίθεται υπόψη της τοπικής κοινωνίας που εξεγείρεται σχεδόν ανακλαστικά, θεωρώντας ότι επέρχεται το τέλος του κόσμου. Στην καλή εκδοχή, το νέο πλαίσιο εγκρίνεται με κάποιες υπαναχωρήσεις. Στην κακή, εξαφανίζεται για κάποια χρόνια στα συρτάρια του Υπουργείου Περιβάλλοντος.

Η ιστορία λοιπόν επαναλαμβάνεται, αυτή τη φορά στη Δυτική Πελοπόννησο. Πριν από λίγα χρόνια, τα Ελληνικά Τουριστικά Ακίνητα Α.Ε. (σήμερα Εταιρεία Ακινήτων Δημοσίου - ΕΤΑΔ Α.Ε.) ξεκίνησαν τις διαδικασίες προκειμένου να αξιοποιηθούν οι ιαματικές πηγές και οι τουριστικές εγκαταστάσεις στη λιμνοθάλασσα του Καϊάφα. Με δεδομένο ότι οι εγκαταστάσεις βρίσκονται στην καρδιά προστατευόμενης περιοχής και ήδη υπήρχε κακό προηγούμενο (την απειλή παραπομπής της χώρας στο Ευρωδικαστήριο για τα σχέδια διέλευσης της νέας εθνικής οδού σε γειτονική απόσταση), έπρεπε πρώτα να εκπονηθεί μια σοβαρή ειδική περιβαλλοντική μελέτη. Καθ’ υπόδειξη των υπηρεσιών του Υπουργείου Περιβάλλοντος, η μελέτη διευρύνθηκε και συμπεριέλαβε δύο ζώνες Natura: η πρώτη καλύπτει τη λίμνη Καϊάφα, το δάσος της Στροφυλιάς, τον Κακόβατο, τις θίνες και το παραλιακό δάσος Ζαχάρως (έκτασης 32.741 στρεμμάτων) και η δεύτερη, τη θαλάσσια περιοχή του Κόλπου Κυπαρισσίας (110.420 στρέμματα).

Η μελέτη εγκρίθηκε από το ΥΠΕΚΑ και παράλληλα προωθήθηκε η σύνταξη προεδρικού διατάγματος για την ανακήρυξη της περιοχής σε «Περιφερειακό Πάρκο». Το σχέδιο επιτρέπει κατ’ αρχήν την αξιοποίηση των ιαματικών πηγών και την αναπαλαίωση των ξενοδοχειακών εγκαταστάσεων με πολύ μικρές προσθήκες. Και περιορίζει τη δραστηριότητα στην παραλιακή ζώνη, ιδίως στις περιοχές ωοτοκίας της καρέτα-καρέτα. Το σχέδιο προεδρικού διατάγματος τέθηκε υπόψη της τοπικής κοινωνίας και, όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο, ακολούθησε... ξεσηκωμός! Δήμαρχοι και τοπικοί βουλευτές έφθασαν μέχρι την Αθήνα, ζητώντας --τι άλλο;-- τη χαλάρωση των περιορισμών. Τους συνάντησε η γενική γραμματέας Περιβάλλοντος Μάρω Ευαγγελίδου. «Νομίζω ότι δεν είχαν καταλάβει ακριβώς τι προτείνεται» λέει στην «Κ». «Η μελέτη αποσκοπεί στην προστασία μιας πολύτιμης περιοχής και τη διατύπωση των όρων για την ήπια ανάπτυξή της. Το σχέδιο προεδρικού διατάγματος θα δοθεί σε δημόσια διαβούλευση μέσα στο επόμενο διάστημα και αν οι ενδιαφερόμενοι καταθέσουν προτάσεις για τη βελτίωσή του, θα τις λάβουμε υπόψη».

Δεν ήταν όμως όλες οι τοπικές αντιδράσεις αρνητικές. Ο Σύλλογος Περιβαλλοντικής Προστασίας Ζαχάρως, σε συνέντευξη Τύπου που διοργάνωσε προ ημερών στην Αθήνα, κατέθεσε τις δικές του προτάσεις για τη μελέτη. «Ο δήμος διαφωνεί ως προς το επίπεδο προστασίας, εκτιμά ότι είναι υπερβολικά αυστηρό» λέει ο πρόεδρος του συλλόγου, Κώστας Αγραπιδάς.

«Εκτιμώ όμως ότι η δημιουργία πλαισίου προστασίας είναι μοναδική ευκαιρία για την περιοχή. Η παραλιακή ζώνη παρουσιάζει σήμερα εικόνα εγκατάλειψης. Επιπλέον, όσο πιο πολύ αφήνεται στην τύχη της, τόσο μεγαλώνει ο κίνδυνος να την ιδιοποιηθούν κάποιοι ή να καταπατηθούν τμήματά της. Εμείς υποστηρίζουμε ότι πρέπει να συζητήσουμε στο πλαίσιο της μελέτης και των όσων ορίζει η κοινοτική νομοθεσία –ειδάλλως έπειτα από μερικά χρόνια θα μας υποχρεώσουν να επιστρέψουμε εκεί από όπου ξεκινήσαμε. Ακόμα κι αν διαφωνούμε σε κάποια σημεία δεν πρέπει να αφήσουμε την ευκαιρία να πάει χαμένη».

του Γιώργου Λιάλιου
Καθημερινή (8-6-2013)


----------

